# headlight hide-a-way strobes?



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

does anybody know these will work in an atv? or could they be custom fitted? it would be really cool if it could work!!:rockn:


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, but you'll have to drill a hole in the headlight housing for the strobe to fit in. Then it'll need sealed up with silicone. You'll want to opt for the LED hideaways. Minimal draw and low heat output. The powerful 55w kits found in a lot of emergency vehicles will draw too many amps. Plus they get very hot and could melt a small housing.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Agreed


----------



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

awesome.. ima get em..


----------

